# French fuel and Credit Cards



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Just got back from France and used our Nationwide card on many occasions in several different Super U's on their 24/7 petrol pumps. So at long last no Night or Sunday worrys.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's good news! We usually manage to use the larger stores / garages during the day, but there will come a time, I know there will  

Gerald


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

We used our Nationwide Flexaccount Debit card withh no problems in France
We got a much better exchange rate too
The only trick is to have enough money in the account (used internet banking to top it up)
We avoided credit cards like the plague!
Happy Wheels
Skimbo


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Skimbo, remember their are no charges using a Nationwide credit card when abroad, so well worth having both, just in case, and you get the same exchange rate as the debit card.

Charlie


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Why would one prefer a debit card over a credit card? Our US credit card comes with a gaurantee that we don't have to pay any charges we did not authorize, so does our debit card. But the debit card which can also be used like a credit card with no password, takes the money out of our account instently so one has to fight to get it back. With the credit card one can refuse to pay by notifing the credit company.


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

There are two good reasons why we use a debit card abroad
1.	You can easily keep your spending under control
2.	You can withdraw Euros from the ATM machine at no charge; you can’t do that with a credit card
Happy Wheels
Skimbo


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Chascass said:


> Skimbo, remember their are no charges using a Nationwide credit card when abroad, so well worth having both, just in case, and you get the same exchange rate as the debit card.
> 
> Charlie


 We were really pleased that we had a Nationwide card with us when we travelled through France to Portugal, esp when our HSBC card was suddenly stopped...............after a very very lengthy phone call to some call centre (sorry to say with someone who couldn't really converse with me properly) I did manage to sort things out, I hadn't realised that I should have notified HSBC before travel that we were going :roll: now I know they are only trying to look after our interests, but being as they have got all our details mobiles etc it would have been so much better had they just phoned us to ask if the cards should be being used in France.

I can def recommend the Nationwide one we would have been in a right mess without it.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Our whole life is in a way, away from home in that we are expats living in Italy, well actually my wife was born and raised here. So we do use the ATM cards extensively, best way to get cash wherever one is. The credit card is an easy way to avoid transfering money from the US, and I just pay it off every month. For the cash card we use a PayPal account which always has a limited amount of money in it.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Credit cards in french petrol stations*

Takeaflight,

Interesting..............

We have also just got back and I was pleasantly surprised to be able to use my HSBC card in a Casino petrol station. No more hassle with french pumps I thought. Wrong! Tried it in Super U, wouldn't work.

The french petrol station issue still seems a mess, some accept British cards, some don't. Some accept some British cards. Ahhhhh.

Ray :roll:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray from reading other threads it still seems hit and miss, however the Nationwide card appears to work for all. Thats of course until it's 11o'clock at night rainning and you have run out of fuel.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Likewise I use my Nationwide Flex debit card.

However a word of caution.

I did have an issue with Nationwide this time shortly after starting our trip in France.

After using my debit card at a E.LeClerc at Bollene in France I found shortly after that my Flex account was in a minus state!!!!

Some several hundred pounds appeared to have gone missing!!

I phoned Nationwide who then cancelled my debit card and said as there were two outstanding transactions I would have to phone back on the Monday. All transactions showing up to that time were fine. 

I had wondered if the E. LeClerc diesel transaction was at fault due to the fact it took about 3 attempst to get it to work. However I had a receipt for the correct amount of fuel dispensed and the correct payment.

Luckily the last two transactions including the diesel were fine and when I phoned on the monday miraculously the missing hundreds had returned!!! However I was now without my debit card and the new card was being sent to my home address, which is ok except of course I was away for 3 months.

I wrote to Nationwide as they could not give me a satisfactory explanation as to why the money went missing and giving me a minus state on my account. I had to quickly go online and transfer money so that it went back into a plus/credit situation. However Nationwide has so far not bothered to reply!!!!

For the rest of the 3 month trip there were no further problems. Luckily for us we had another card but it made me worry about using it for diesel at any rate.

I did wonder if I had done the wrong thing when trying to get diesel. I picked up the nozzle before inserting the debit card. Should I insert the debit card first and then follow instructions before lifting the nozzle?

I think a HGV had used the diesel pump before me as it was a very large amount showing.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

This is why I mentioned the Nationwide credit card, I only ever use the debit card to take cash from ATM's, all other purchases are by credit cards (or cash if cards are not accepted) this way purchases are covered by the credit card guarantee, also you do not put all your eggs in one basket.
My wife also has the same cards, so we are well covered.

Charlie


----------

